# Berlin Open



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a open sunday apr 18 by team extreme Bass Masters, Bonner road ramp 8am-4pm. $55.00 $5.00 big bass optional.

Flyer is on this website http://users.1st.net/ricdubdu/tournament.html

let me know if this works thought i would let you guys know.
I will probably know maybe who ever wants to fish we can meet up there and talk about stuff.

thanks Good Luck


----------

